# Uh...little almost rated X question



## da-fox (May 13, 2008)

Ok.. post Deleted.. hehe.. sorry for asking that here :S


----------



## lobosabio (May 21, 2008)

Sorry man, but this isn't the best place to ask a question like that.  It's not for lack of knowledge.  It's just that what your question implies kind of makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 21, 2008)

My suggestion would be to try contacting NobleWolf (or any other fursuit maker who has created a suit like what you're looking for) and asking them for any hints or pointers.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 21, 2008)

Or you could just learn how to sew.


----------



## Istanbul (May 22, 2008)

Fursuiting has been described as 'wearing a couch'. Unless it's purely decorative, may I recommend *not* doing what you're describing?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2008)

By the way the user received an infraction for the inappropriate comment


----------



## verix (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, the FA forums isn't really the greatest place for this, simply due to resources and how people are easily squicked by the idea of sexualized fursuits. You're probably better off asking more dedicated fursuiting communities.


----------

